# goat cheese recipes



## corazon (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm a big fan of goat cheese but sadly, DH isn't.  He'll be working a lot the rest of the week so I will be having some goat cheese while he's at work.  I only have one recipe in my collection that calls for goat cheese.  I will share mine, if you will share yours...
BTW, does anyone know if you can freeze goat cheese?

_*Chicken Breast stuffed with Goat cheese, Art hearts & Mushrooms*_
_2 ½ Tablespoons breadcrumbs _
_2 teaspoons lemon rind_
_¼ teaspoon salt _
_¼ teaspoon black pepper_
_1 (6-ounce)jar marinated artichoke hearts _
_1 (3-ounce)package goat cheese_
_6 mushrooms, sliced _
_4 skinless, boneless chicken breasts_
_Cayenne pepper to taste_

_1. Preheat oven to 375°F._
_2. Combine first seven ingredients; stir well._
_3. Place each chicken breast half between 2 sheets of plastic wrap; pound to ¼-inch thickness using a meat mallet or rolling pin. Top each breast with 2 Tablespoons cheese mixture; roll up jelly-roll fashion. Tuck in sides; secure each roll with wooden picks._
_4. Heat a large nonstick skillet coated with cooking spray or oil over medium-high heat. _
_5. Add chicken to pan, and cook 3 minutes on each side or until browned. Finish in the oven and bake at 375°F for 15 minutes or until chicken is done._
_Serves 4
_


----------



## abjcooking (Aug 24, 2005)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5689&highlight=goat+cheese+stuffed+tenderloin


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 24, 2005)

goat cheese is WONDERFUL mixed in with mashed potatoes and chives and a little milk if you need it.  I also love goat cheese with omlettes ...shallots spinach bacon goat cheese...yum!  very versatile

oh and... grilled lamb kabobs served with a spicy red sauce over a favorite pasta, orzo, or couscous, with blobs of goat cheese.   incredible.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 25, 2005)

What kind(s) of goat cheese do you like?  There are many.  I cook with it all the time.

Try roasting a beet, slicing it, setting the slices in some sherry or balsamic or red wine vinegar and a little salt, chilling in fridge.  then serving on a bed or arugula with some soft goat cheese crumbled on top.


----------



## jkath (Aug 25, 2005)

This thread has been moved to the dairy/eggs/cheese forum.


PS - I love goat cheese with dried cranberries and candied pecans over spinach salad and vinaigrette.


----------



## Piccolina (Aug 25, 2005)

Oh this looks so fabulous corazon, thanks for putting it up, I adore the taste, texture and versatility of goat's cheese. It's great crumbled over a thin pizza crust with a scattering of sun dried (or sun-blush) tomatoes and a drizzle of good quality evoo.


----------



## mish (Aug 26, 2005)

SHRIMP PASTA SALAD 

1 pound dry egg and spinach fusilli
3 to 4 tablespoons olive oil
2 garlic cloves
2 teaspoons chopped fresh basil
8 sun-dried tomatoes marinated in olive oil, coarsely chopped
8 to 10 kalamata olives, pitted and quartered 
2 tablespoons pine nuts
2 pounds medium-size shrimp, boiled, peeled and deveined 
Balsamic vinegar
¼ pound chevre (goat cheese), cut into ¼ -inch pieces
2 tablespoons snipped fresh chives

Cook the pasta in boiling water until al dente, rinse in cold water and drain.

Transfer to a serving bowl or platter and toss with olive oil. Mix the garlic and basil with the pasta. Then fold in the tomatoes, olives, pine nuts and shrimp, Sprinkle the salad with the balsamic vinegar to taste (about 1 to 2 tablespoon.) Add the cheese and toss lightly.

Garnish with chives and serve. 

4 Servings


----------



## abjcooking (Aug 26, 2005)

One of my favorite restaurants in Norman Oklahoma is Legend's.  ICadvisor pizza idea reminded me of it.  They have a few goat cheese recipes on their menu that I love.

1.  Pizza with thin crust topped with a pesto of oven roasted tomatoes and greek olives, goat cheese and sliced roma tomatoes

2.  Portobello Mushroom Appetizer- a roasted Portobello mushroom topped with goat and mozzarella cheeses warmed with a slice of fresh tomato and a balsamic vinaigrette dressing

3.  Lasagna-fresh spinach, feta and goat cheeses, lasagna noodles, baked in a sun dried tomato marinara

4.  Greg's Chicken-Goat cheese and spinach stuffed boneless chicken breast dipped in bread crumbs and sauteed and then probably baked, topped with a sherry mushroom sauce.


----------



## Sandyj (Aug 26, 2005)

When ever others really enjoy a particular food, I am intrigued, and I get this feeling like "....mmmmm, that looks interesting......oooh, I think I'll have some of that!". Sadly, I didn't take to goat cheese. A good friend of mine (who is a great cook) from New Zealand once said she thinks it tastes/smells like goat's bum, and now, when we see it on a menu we chuckle, remembering the goat's bum remark, and pass it up. Now I read your posts, and I'm thinking '.........mmmmm, that sounds interesting......oooh, I think I'll have some of that!". I'm going to try again. Today.


----------



## mish (Aug 26, 2005)

Hi sandy.

Read some of your posts & kept meaning to say hello & welcome to dc...and your pooch is so cute  I'm a big cheese fan. (Sometimes I'd rather have cheese as a snack than chocolate -- both fattening.) If I see a recipe I like, I usually subsitute it with any favorite...feta, mozzarella, parmesan, gouda, brie & on and on. Think a tip I heard somewhere for slicing goat cheese, is to use dental floss. The recipes do look very good. Thank you for posting them for us.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 26, 2005)

Sandyj said:
			
		

> When ever others really enjoy a particular food, I am intrigued, and I get this feeling like "....mmmmm, that looks interesting......oooh, I think I'll have some of that!". Sadly, I didn't take to goat cheese. A good friend of mine (who is a great cook) from New Zealand once said she thinks it tastes/smells like goat's bum, and now, when we see it on a menu we chuckle, remembering the goat's bum remark, and pass it up. Now I read your posts, and I'm thinking '.........mmmmm, that sounds interesting......oooh, I think I'll have some of that!". I'm going to try again. Today.


Sandy it took me quite a time to work up my nerve to try gorat cheese..When I did, it also took me  3 to four bites, but I found I enjoyed the tartness of it... When I made stuffed apricots with it, I loved them..The tartness of the cheese combined with the apricots and I used several kinds of nuts walnuts being my favorite, which I tucked in with the cheese, then I drizzled the works with some honey..Yummy..Give it a try. mine didn't smell 
kadesma


----------



## jennyema (Aug 27, 2005)

There are lots of different types of goat cheese, ranging from soft to hard, with varying degrees of sharpness and "goaty-ness."


Try a goat gouda sometime.  Loads different than a cream chevre.


----------



## Zereh (Aug 27, 2005)

Mish, I'm with you! Chocolate I could definitely live without. Cheese and bread are my weaknesses!

I like to make a quick omlette with a bit of smoked salmon and some goat cheese melted on top.

I also found some great fig-lemon perserves that are outstanding on a cracker with a small smear of goat cheese.

It's good on salads too! Add some pears or figs to your greens, some toasted nuts, toss with a good vinegar / oil dressing and finish off with the goat cheese.


Z


----------

